# My compliments to the developers



## donallen (May 22, 2009)

After doing some grousing in the past about problems of various sorts (some of which were pilot error, though some were real and serious -- a bug in the kernel ext2 support that has been fixed and ongoing problems with USB devices; I await the release of 8.0, with the re-written USB layer), I thought it would be fair and appropriate to pay my compliments to the developers and release engineers for the 7.2 release. I just upgraded two 7.1 Release machines to 7.2 and then further portmaster-ed to bring the installed ports up to date. While not as idiot-proof as Ubuntu, it all went fine, and the result is far better than Ubuntu! Well done, guys.

/Don Allen


----------

